# Basket size.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Now that the wife has started to like the latte's I'm making, I need a larger basket than the stock one supplied, which is happy with about 16 gram. I now need a bit more now serving for two!!!

What is the next best option please?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Maybe a VST 20g? Just make sure it fits your PF before hand. From memory, I think the 22g one only fits naked portafilters.

Or, why don't make 2 drinks with the same basket, one for each one of you?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

22g vst definitely does not fit the std portafilter handle, 18 and 20g vst do if that helps.

John


----------

